# Exhaust Fumes in Cabin / Soot on Turbo Wastegate



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I would have hoped they'd have fixed this from the Gen 1, but...check under the car at the flange between the SCR and the remainder of the exhaust...make sure the bolts haven't broken...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Second for what MP81 said. It is not the soot splatter on the turbo actuator, all 4 of my cars have that soot splatter, and none have smoke or soot in the cabin. Look for a leak before the SCR, and in particular before the DPF, which could include parts of the EGR as well.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I am getting a similar situation with my 2018, it is more noticeable than in my 2015. No where near your mileage. It is about 1/3 of yours.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I've started noticing a very mild exhaust smell a few minutes after start up with the A/C on too. It seems to go away after a short while. I can't seem to smell it outside the car and even sticking my head in the engine compartment it's pretty subtle/vague. I'd be interested to hear what others are finding their cause is. Given my erratic soot level readings I continue to wonder if it is the differential pressure pipe(s), especially since there is a visible (though tiny) hole in one. Dealer was unimpressed.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Given my erratic soot level readings I continue to wonder if it is the differential pressure pipe(s), especially since there is a visible (though tiny) hole in one. Dealer was unimpressed.


The hole in the differential sensor pipe could be the root cause of your frequent regens. It will distort the proper D/P reading across the DPF and give the ECM bad data. No matter what the dealership says, there needs to be no leak in the differential pressure sensor tubes, ZERO leaks there.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> The hole in the differential sensor pipe could be the root cause of your frequent regens. It will distort the proper D/P reading across the DPF and give the ECM bad data. No matter what the dealership says, there needs to be no leak in the differential pressure sensor tubes, ZERO leaks there.


This has been my exact reasoning, and it would explain the inconsistency too ... the very small hole would vary in size based on temperature and shifts over time, giving different results under seemingly same conditions. The pipes are inexpensive but they quoted me over $400 to replace them (neither dealer will do it under warranty). I'm considering buying the pipes and doing it myself, though I'd be more confident if I could get my hands on a factory service manual. Even if it turns out not to be the cause, I will feel better ruling it out and not having to worry about the flaw.


----------



## saffron98 (Jun 21, 2019)

I performed a visual inspection of the exhaust / DPF / turbo area and I could not find the source of the leak -no loose or broken bolts, clamps, etc. so I ended up taking it to the dealer and they confirmed: 

"Excessive exhaust soot coming through on turbo waste-gate shaft Verified Concern. Test drove car and can smell exhaust fumes coming from inside car. Inspected exhaust system and found exhaust leak coming from turbo area. Found large amount of exhaust soot coming from shaft out of turbo for waste-gate operation. Removed turbocharger and replaced with new one, replaced all gaskets and hardware. Topped off coolant and engine oil. Road tested and verified repair is complete" 

After racking up some mileage, I will report back to confirm if the new turbo solved the problem.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

saffron98 said:


> I performed a visual inspection of the exhaust / DPF / turbo area and I could not find the source of the leak -no loose or broken bolts, clamps, etc. so I ended up taking it to the dealer and they confirmed:
> 
> "Excessive exhaust soot coming through on turbo waste-gate shaft Verified Concern. Test drove car and can smell exhaust fumes coming from inside car. Inspected exhaust system and found exhaust leak coming from turbo area. Found large amount of exhaust soot coming from shaft out of turbo for waste-gate operation. Removed turbocharger and replaced with new one, replaced all gaskets and hardware. Topped off coolant and engine oil. Road tested and verified repair is complete"
> 
> After racking up some mileage, I will report back to confirm if the new turbo solved the problem.


Wow, that is an expensive repair, glad it appears the dealership did it without a hassle. Do keep us updated.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

*saffron98*
Do you have a pic to confirm I dont have this problem, location. Thanks.


----------

